
Aiven statement on license changes for the Confluent Platform - webmaven
https://aiven.io/blog/aiven-statement-on-kafka-license/
======
webmaven
_" For the time being, we will continue operate your clusters and make
available Aiven services with the Apache License version 2.0 licensed versions
of the components as necessary. We are committed and ready to maintain and
possibly address bugs and/or security issues with the versions that we
utilize._

 _Aiven is committed to providing a data platform based on open source
software. We are in the process of formulating our longer term plan and
actions with respect to the recent changes, and will communicate the plan in
January. "_

